# Roof pod vs tray



## heshanh (May 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,
First time posting, apologize in advance if this is in the wrong section.

Me and couple of mates are driving to Perth from Melb across Nullarbor and back over 13 days.

We are taking my Ford Territory, there isn't a lot of boots pace to pack all our gear. I was wondering what would be the best option between a large roof pod vs tray.

I'm guessing with a tray we'd need to tie everything down, and there will be a lot more noise.

Would the pod be better at fuel efficiency. 

With a tray are there any restrictions on what we can put up there. My territory is dual fuel so the spare tire space is gone, would i be able to put a tire on the rack and tie it down? 

Are there any special tarps I can use to cover the tray to avoid rain and dust getting in?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Can you take less gear?
Can you take a small 6x4 box trailer?

Loaded roof racks will be noisy and use more fuel. You would have to tie things down with ratchet straps and check the load regularly.

Otherwise the pod is the best option overall and the least drag on the car.
The spare could go there if it is light and you have a larger size pod.
Measure the spare first to see if it can fit.....or you may be able to fit it behind the pod with a bit of juggling.

Road is all tar now so not much dust....maybe some rain. Plenty of tarps available from most auto stores. Wrap the load up and tie the ends securely to stop flapping.

Hope this helps.
Good luck.


----------

